# When does a contract go too far?



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

In TX rabies are required at least every 3 years, but my city/county requires them yearly. 

You ought to get involved in having that changed! It makes NO sense and obviously the county needs to be educated. Any dog clubs there? If so, where are they?!!!! I can't believe they'd just sit around on this one.

I would also check to see if running a 'good' titer test would allow you to bypass having the addtional rabies vaccine.

Personally... if you told me you were going to vaccinate your pup/dog with a rabies vaccine every year I'd have to tell you to go to someone else for a puppy. I won't put my dogs in that kind of danger. Isn't that a shame? 

Karen


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree Harley. I know it's a fine balance, but I think at a certain point contracts can get silly. I saw one that required your pup eat a specific brand of food for life and if it didn't the health contract was void. The brand IMO wasn't even that high quality, and I plan to feed my pup raw, so based on that breeder's website the health contract wouldn't apply to me! Now maybe I could contact the breeder and negotiate that clause out, but frankly there's enough breeders out there without such requirements that I didn't even bother to contact them.

It's a shame you have to vaccinate yearly, but if I were in your position, I too would follow the law while perhaps working to get it changed. It could be dangerous not to. And as you point out, some kennels and obedience classes have certain requirements re: vaccines. A blanket contract like that could really limit your choices.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

First off I'd contact the breeder only if you are very interested in dealing with the contract and making some changes on it, otherwise don't even bother. Second, depending on where you live "pro" groomers aren't anything but paid people to shave your dog. So I'd talk about the fact that you have at least the same skills most likely better, than that and you can learn on the dog itself. 

I feel that some people create these contracts to cover themselves in the event that the dog has a serious health problem they can say "well did you give this shot or feed this food?" I just think to nitpick at the way someone raises their puppy (especially if you are following the law in your county) is way too invasive.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree, some contracts are too invasive. Then again, many breeders wanted to call my Vet, Groomer, and 2 references before I could even LOOK at their litters. I felt terrible that my puppy search was creating a nuisance for everyone else. It's one thing to be cautious, another to take things too far and turn people off.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> I agree, some contracts are too invasive. Then again, many breeders wanted to call my Vet, Groomer, and 2 references before I could even LOOK at their litters. I felt terrible that my puppy search was creating a nuisance for everyone else. It's one thing to be cautious, another to take things too far and turn people off.


Wow that's just insane. I assume though that the reason things have gotten to this point is that many breeders have had bad experiences with potential homes or homes that end up mistreating the puppy/dog later on so they feel it necessary to cover all bases.

What if you were a first time owner? You wouldn't have a vet or a groomer. I can just imagine the groomer getting a call from some loon breeder about how they groom and what they charge and so forth. :doh:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

KPoos said:


> Wow that's just insane. I assume though that the reason things have gotten to this point is that many breeders have had bad experiences with potential homes or homes that end up mistreating the puppy/dog later on so they feel it necessary to cover all bases.
> 
> What if you were a first time owner? You wouldn't have a vet or a groomer. I can just imagine the groomer getting a call from some loon breeder about how they groom and what they charge and so forth. :doh:


Yeah, I don't know what first time buyers do. Luckily my Vet and Groomer were forgiving and supportive through all of this. My groomer is well known around here in the Poodle world, so I think it actually got my foot in the door with some of the breeders LOL.

I was actually offended by some questions asked of my vet about the care of my dogs. One had the audacity to dig for information on my Golden Retriever who died of cancer last year at 12. They questioned why I chose to decline chemo. It would have only added a few months, if that, to her life. Frankly I don't feel that the Vet's office, nor myself, should have owed this woman any sort of explanation. The nurse at my Vet's office pretty much told her as much ! Needless to say that I never went to visit her litter.

I am completely sympathetic and understand the value of one's time. However, with so many breeders, especially Poodle, not having a website it's sometimes very difficult to know what to expect before seeing a litter in person. When the buyer is visiting the pups "blind" sometimes the pups don't have the look and/or temperament you're looking for. Of course photos don't tell all so there have been litters I've eliminated once seeing them or the dam in person.... or even just based on the breeder themselves. There are better ways to handle this I think and the invasive approach upfront makes things challenging for all involved.

As for contracts.. I saw several that dictated what brand food to feed. One stated the breeder could take back the pup if THEY felt the pup wasn't being cared for as they saw fit. Just a lot of quirky things to watch out for.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah you have to be careful of the people that don't give a flying flip who takes their puppy and what they do to it and you have to be careful of the people that care too much and want to be in your life forever. The ones that get me are the ones that will continueously call the pup "their baby" even after it's gone to it's new home. The puppy wasn't their baby to begin with, it was the baby of a female dog. I understand attachment but there has to be a limit with it and the people have to either trust their decision on where they are placing the pup and let go and just check in from time to time or just keep every single pup they breed. Look at human adoptions. I mean there are open adoptions but the birth parent doesn't get a say so in how the adoptive parents raise the child or what they feed them or how they schedule their shots. That's just invasive and wrong.

The calling the vet and asking questions about personal decisions is too much imo. I mean they have a right to make sure you are bringing the pet in for regular shots, if they were injured what type of injury but anything that is of a personal nature is OFF limits! I honestly think that some of these people feel entitled to know every aspect of your life but not because they really care, because they are nosey and like to pry.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I completely expected them to verify shots and taking care of any health issues that came up. Second guessing my decisions on something so serious and emotional, not so much :-/.

Don't get me wrong, I completely respect the work breeders do, and understand wanting their pups to have the best homes possible. I don't mind the applications, contracts, etc... The stuff that's over the top is a turn off though.


----------

